# Mise à jour 10.7.2 à 10.7.5



## samlis (14 Janvier 2013)

Salut tout le monde ,je suis un débutant sur mac:rose: , j'ai un hackintoch Lion 10.7.2 qui 

tourne très bien je voudrais passer la mise à jour 10.7.5 est ce que je ne perdrai rien 

(mes drivers keks, ou quelque chose de ce genre) merci d'avance


----------



## itOtO (14 Janvier 2013)

Il faudra que tu réinstalles tes kext audio et réseau essentiellement, et d'autres selon ta config


----------



## samlis (15 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup itoto pour ta réponse est-ce possible de sauvegarder les kext avant 

de faire mise à jour comme windows, merci d'avance


----------



## itOtO (15 Janvier 2013)

Oui, si tu sais quels kexts tu as installer et à condition qu'ils soient toujours compatibles avec la nouvelle version d'OSX


----------

